# Smith and Wesson 500 mag set up



## jimmyhoffa (Sep 22, 2020)

I would like to get my s and w 500 magnum with 8.3” barrel hunting ready.... can someone recommend a mount and rings? Also, scope Brand/magnification recommendation....I am new to hand gun hunting and will be hunting whitetail in Georgia. Thank you!


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 23, 2020)

I think the big question to ask is how much money are you lookin to spend? Lots of great options but they span a wide range of prices for features you may or may not be looking for


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Sep 23, 2020)

I usually go middle of the road....This will be my only handgun to hunt with so I may splurge...


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 23, 2020)

Here's what I'd call a middle of the road setup

Weigand X Frame top rail

Leupold PRW-2 1 Inch Rings

Leupold FXII Handgun Scope

Shop around and the whole setup could be had for less than 500 bucks


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Sep 23, 2020)

Awesome man! Thanks.


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Sep 23, 2020)

Do you recommend the low or medium rings?


----------



## bucktail bob (Sep 24, 2020)

ChidJ said:


> Here's what I'd call a middle of the road setup
> 
> Weigand X Frame top rail
> 
> ...



You also might want to look at the Leupold VX-3,  both are excellent choices. The FX is a fixed 4 power, the VX is a variable 2.5-8 with a wider field of view.
I use medium rings with the VX.


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Oct 14, 2020)

All right... so far, so good. All is ordered/back ordered... what type of ammo do you recommend using? I’ll probably be hunting within a 100 yard range... I did pick up the leupold fxii. At least backordered it...thanks again for the input!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 16, 2020)

Anything hollowpoint should work. 

350gr hornady XTP should wreck


----------



## jimmyhoffa (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the input.... after parts being back ordered, she is done.


----------



## 280 Man (Dec 27, 2020)

jimmyhoffa said:


> I would like to get my s and w 500 magnum with 8.3” barrel hunting ready.... can someone recommend a mount and rings? Also, scope Brand/magnification recommendation....*I am new to hand gun hunting *and will be hunting whitetail in Georgia. Thank you!




That's a cannon. You jumped into the deep end of the pool with this one. Good luck with it.


----------



## cotton top (Jan 24, 2021)

280 Man said:


> That's a cannon. You jumped into the deep end of the pool with this one. Good luck with it.


Thats a big mama. Nice


----------



## Blackston (Jan 24, 2021)

I worked at a plantation in the early 2000’s Hornady came down and tested some ammo for the 500 , they were shoulder shooting 350lb boar hogs with it and dropping em ..... pretty impressive!!!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 31, 2021)

That’s one nice pistola! Congrats and good luck with it !


----------



## Dub (Feb 28, 2021)

Have you had any range sessions with the beast ?

Looking forward to seeing your updates.


----------

